# ECO/MT Remote Starter



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Over the weekend I drove 350 miles down to Indiana to install a remote starter on my ECO with MT. The guys from there did an awesome job for me 3 years ago when they installed another remote starter on my Aveo with MT too. The travel is worth, in 2 ½ hours they were done with installation. For MT is a procedure that I have to follow for my Aveo if I want to activate the starter: engine idling, put the stick in neutral, hand brake up, push twice on the remote button, wait for the parking lights to show up, take out the key (engine still idling), go out to the car and close the door and the engine shuts down itself! Sounds complicated but I’m doing this in 10 seconds…
But… I was pleased to see that the new remote is much better than the old model. I have just to let the car in neutral and take the hand bake out. After that, Voila! I can take the key out, and leave the car without looking back! The system will keep the engine running by the time the last open door is closed, after that it stops the engine, locked the doors and arm the alarm. IT IS AWESOME! And yes, the range is 2500ft! If admin would let me know I can add details about these professional guys from Indiana. It was the only company (I could find) that wanted to put the remote starter on MT. No scratches overall, and another think, the remote is connected to the car computer so when it starts is never going to over grinding. I needed another spare key that they wired inside to the car. Price, 330+100 for the additional spare key.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...yes, everybody would appreciate hearing more about them and how to contact them.

...your *review* will certainly be read by others wanting RKE capabilities.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

*Xtreme Vehicle Design*



70AARCUDA said:


> ...yes, everybody would appreciate hearing more about them and how to contact them.
> 
> ...your *review* will certainly be read by others wanting RKE capabilities.


Here they are:
Xtreme Vehicle Designs - Contact Us 
Not only remote starters but everything you want talking about customization of your car.
Good luck!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

We don't mind user review/rep, we just can't allow the company itself to advertise here without being a vendor. 

Cool setup though, I checked their site out a bit


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

Isn't remote start on an Eco kinda counter-productive? I think I'll go for heated seats in my Eco M6 before remote start?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

oolowrideoo said:


> Isn't remote start on an Eco kinda counter-productive? I think I'll go for heated seats in my Eco M6 before remote start?


...only when it's NOT *raining* (wink,wink).


----------



## terrible1one3 (Mar 16, 2011)

oolowrideoo said:


> Isn't remote start on an Eco kinda counter-productive? I think I'll go for heated seats in my Eco M6 before remote start?


Not everyone got the eco model because of fuel efficiency... I got it to get cruise control with a manual transmission and factory alloy wheels.

And the amount of fuel burned idling is minuscule as opposed to a few seconds of flooring it.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Not a bad price at all for a shop! But I can't believe they charged you for an extra key, there are much better modules out for this that do not require another key


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

itsbmw said:


> Not a bad price at all for a shop! But I can't believe they charged you for an extra key, there are much better modules out for this that do not require another key


…… for example??? Keep in mind is MT too!
I paid 330+100(key). 2500ft range, a single small button remote. Without the additional key the car alarm will start, the computer will record a theft attendance.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I bookmarked the site for future use. Apartment living sucks when you have to dig your car out each morning. I've always been told forget the remote start with a manual, so thank you for the review!


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> …… for example??? Keep in mind is MT too!
> I paid 330+100(key). 2500ft range, a single small button remote. Without the additional key the car alarm will start, the computer will record a theft attendance.



I only use iDataLink modules, I've had my fair share of experience with multiple other bypass modules, and I just do not like them, with this module, I plug it in to my PC, program it to the car I am using, hook up the alarm/Remote start. takes about 30sec to program a key to it, and BAM, done.

Basically the module I use remembers the "code" that is in the key, and pushes it to the computer, telling it THAT key is in the igniton and trying to start it


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

4piecekit said:


> I bookmarked the site for future use. Apartment living sucks when you have to dig your car out each morning. I've always been told forget the remote start with a manual, so thank you for the review!


You’re welcome! They are working Saturdays so this is great. You can be there in a few hours and they can put the remote by 5PM. Make an appointment! Also take a look to the website, you can add your email address and get 15$ discount.
Good luck!


----------

